# 65 gallon stock suggestions



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

In the final stages of cycling now and am getting ready to plant. It's 65 gallons (36" length/24" height), I'm using a sand substrate, and it's lit with a single 30" Hagen Power-Glo bulb. I plan on using Excel for a co2 supplement. I'd like to keep it fairly low tech.

Can you guys give me some suggestions on what to stock? This is my first planted tank, so I'd like to stick with fairly hearty plants. I'm also on somewhat of a budget, so suggestions on cheaper plants or ones that spread out fairly easy would be very welcome.

Thanks in advance.


----------

